# Snowboarding with 1 leg and no fake leg...Possible?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

He'd have more control with a prosthetic. Well at least imo. I've seen several people using a prosthesis leg on a board, and you'd never know it. He is using a prosthesis anyway. Just not attached to his leg. If that is how he wants to do it more power to him. Inspirational for sure.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> He is using a prosthesis anyway. Just not attached to his leg.


+1.

But defintely impressive, nevertheless.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

That looks hard to do and his range of movement is really limited by always having to hold onto that thing. A prosthetic leg would probably allow for more movement and it would free up his arms.

I've seen lots of people who have one leg only ski just fine with out riggers but never snowboarding. You need to be able to move your upper body just as much as your lower to do it effectively.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> He'd have more control with a prosthetic. Well at least imo. I've seen several people using a prosthesis leg on a board, and you'd never know it. He is using a prosthesis anyway. Just not attached to his leg. If that is how he wants to do it more power to him. Inspirational for sure.


Ofcourse there are the select number of Above the knee amputees. Who've expirenced nerv damage post amputation that cause pressure point pain with in the stump. Causing far to much pain to even walk on a leg let alone snowboard. 
As well as there being above the knee amputees with out enough residual limb( Stump) to be fitted for a leg who rely on cruthes for mobility.

He's actually not using a prosthesis at all. Only man in the world to snowboard that way. What he's using is unique to him and rigged and put together by him.

I'm vary familiar with amuptees who snowboard. Google Adaptive Action Sports and you'll see what I mean my best friend Buddy 1 Leg is a member of there team along with several others I talk to.
I'm pretty involved or knowledgeable.
Pro riders who shred with on Leg. Thayne Malure comes to mind. He's sponsored by Air Blaster.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats really inspiring!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats awesome.. Ive seen the guys riding the mono skier the one you sit in awesome to watch them rip. Goes to show when you start to bitch and complain that you cant do heelside, I cant get off the lift, blah blah blah. Look at the people who have physical limits and stop bitching. Good video very inspiring.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea the fastest dude I saw on the mountain last season was a guy on one of those sit down monoskis, he was scary fast.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

After riding only 6 times, I would be impressed with his skill level even if he had two legs! :thumbsup: Your friend is clearly more talented than I was my first season!:laugh:


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Watching that made me feel lazy and blessed at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Thats awesome.. Ive seen the guys riding the mono skier the one you sit in awesome to watch them rip. Goes to show when you start to bitch and complain that you cant do heelside, I cant get off the lift, blah blah blah. Look at the people who have physical limits and stop bitching. Good video very inspiring.:thumbsup:


hey well the thing your talking about is called Sitskis. A mono skier is actually a guy who ride one ski like a normal skier skis.
I'm not a fan of the term a physical limitation. Because he isn't physically limited at all. He does the same stuff we all do just in his own way.
He has actually been snowboarding for 6 years. He started when he got his first amputation which was below the Knee.
In January 2008 the went and amputated further up the leg and took his knee.
He's got burgers which is a huge rare reaction to nictoin that triggers ganggreen. Nasty thing don't smoke dudes for real because they never find out you have that until it's almost to late.
He recently started riding this way because he got fed up of not being able to ride and ballsed it up and found away with out admiting defeat.
He's on Adaptive Action Sports as a team rider
recently has been put on a gear sponsorship by element skateboards after they saw him ripping a park a few weeks ago.

I'll be doing his editing for awhile so you'll see more stuff in the future.
Thanks for all your positive words.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello all. I was born with bad congenital defects in both feet. My right foot is similar to the "club foot" and requires a prosthetic that gives it the foot shape so I can wear regular shoes. Both my feet are tilted towards the left in a 10 degree angle, making it very difficult to perform the snowplow or the "pizza", therefore I am better suited for snowboarding. Balance in "our" cases is a major factor as we don't have the muscles to control stability, but after seeing a couple of videos on youtube I will have my first lesson tomorrow morning. I am 40 years old and I have been through a lot during my lifetime... and I am looking at tomorrow as a new challenge towards bettering and improving myself. 

Dilly I applaud your friend and his determination. Unfortunately too many of "us" accept their fate and become nothing more but a number in the books of disability statistics...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Matyoka said:


> Hello all. I was born with bad congenital defects in both feet. My right foot is similar to the "club foot" and requires a prosthetic that gives it the foot shape so I can wear regular shoes. Both my feet are tilted towards the left in a 10 degree angle, making it very difficult to perform the snowplow or the "pizza", therefore I am better suited for snowboarding. Balance in "our" cases is a major factor as we don't have the muscles to control stability, but after seeing a couple of videos on youtube I will have my first lesson tomorrow morning. I am 40 years old and I have been through a lot during my lifetime... and I am looking at tomorrow as a new challenge towards bettering and improving myself.
> 
> Dilly I applaud your friend and his determination. Unfortunately too many of "us" accept their fate and become nothing more but a number in the books of disability statistics...


hell yeah so stoked for you!! have a great time tomorrow!!


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't he go back under the knife to have the nerve endings removed to get rid of the pressure points so he can wear a prosthetic? Just wondering.

A+ for his determination though. Not sure if I would be out there. Best of luck to your buddy.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thats awesome. very inspiring too!


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

Nifty!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks burritos . What should I buy before arriving to the mountain. At least gogles, a wrist guard and a helmet? I am pretty sure that most of the equipment(minus the helmet) is included with the lesson...


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

That is awesome that your friend is out there having a blast and learning. Thanks for sharing that vid.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Matyoka said:


> Hello all. I was born with bad congenital defects in both feet. My right foot is similar to the "club foot" and requires a prosthetic that gives it the foot shape so I can wear regular shoes. Both my feet are tilted towards the left in a 10 degree angle, making it very difficult to perform the snowplow or the "pizza", therefore I am better suited for snowboarding. Balance in "our" cases is a major factor as we don't have the muscles to control stability, but after seeing a couple of videos on youtube I will have my first lesson tomorrow morning. I am 40 years old and I have been through a lot during my lifetime... and I am looking at tomorrow as a new challenge towards bettering and improving myself.
> 
> Dilly I applaud your friend and his determination. Unfortunately too many of "us" accept their fate and become nothing more but a number in the books of disability statistics...


If you have issues with stabilizing yourself, I would think you would be better off as a hard-booter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Cifex,

I will be spending two hours with a certified adaptive instructor. I hope he will have me try out the soft and the hard boots, just to come up with a good match. Also, the bindings on most boards are in a slight V( \ / ) shape. Should my bindings be set to the natural state of my feet( \ \ )? Sorry if it's a silly question, I am sure the instructor knows these things.


----------



## cokelacola (Jan 8, 2010)

awsome man i totally respect anyone this guy, he makes the most of what he has and what laz167 said is very tru


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Very inspiring as others have said. :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Matyoka said:


> Cifex,
> 
> I will be spending two hours with a certified adaptive instructor. I hope he will have me try out the soft and the hard boots, just to come up with a good match. Also, the bindings on most boards are in a slight V( \ / ) shape. Should my bindings be set to the natural state of my feet( \ \ )? Sorry if it's a silly question, I am sure the instructor knows these things.


Duck is typically considering more of a park stance. It enables you to ride in both directions more easily. I ride a +27 front and +15 rear in softies. It is a more effective freeride stance. If you end up in hard boots, you'll be closer to +60, +60. Hard booters are few and far between but I think you should look into it. I think the much stiffer boots would render any ankle issues you have irrelevant. The board would be more an extension of your legs. You can find more info at alpinecarving.com and bomberonline.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello all,

I survived my first snowboarding adventure with a moderate muscle sprain on right elbow. Besides that, an old surgery scar that runs about 7 inches on the back of my right fibula got some irritation due to the friction with the support pad(a hard boot would have probably saved me from that). The wipe-out happened just 15 minutes before closing(3:45pm) and I wanted to do a cool carving finale for my wife's camera... oh boy I wish I could turn back time on that one . In any event, the 3 hr lesson went well, I think the equipment guy gave me a bigger boot than I needed but it all worked out fine. Balance, the most feared part, was not a problem at all. Heal turns were easy to get used to, toe turns were a pain and the cause of my injury (well, I was exhausted as I started at 9 am). I enjoyed every moment on the mountain, minus the last 15 minutes but after learning that I had no fracture(X-rays) I picked up a pair of K2 Raider boots with the BOA system. All I need now is a board and a good, responsive set of bindings as I now believe that in my case they will make a big difference. 

Cifex: I ended up with +40 front and +22 rear if I recall correctly. I tried the K2 Raiders on and they were a perfect fit, so I went for them. 

If anyone is looking to get rid/donate/sell their old/used board being 145 or 150 I would gladly take them off your hands. I don't think I need bananas yet, I would be happy with anything I could call my own . I'd like to thank all who encouraged me, it made a big difference!!!!

ps: the coffee mug just happened to be there, not advertising the bank at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Something didn't feel right with the arm, so I saw a specialist yesterday. The ER somehow overlooked a radial head fracture on my elbow... so, I need to stay off the snow for at least 2-3 weeks. Bummer, but I am in great spirits and looking forward to the next trip to Big Mountain.


----------

